

Desktop Apps, Your Time Is Running Out - jenius
http://blog.jenius.me/post/5352543375/apps-your-time-is-running-out

======
agilo
The argument about desktop apps may hold, but I cringed when I saw them
included in the same boat as mobile apps.

